# Urdu, Hindi: World Cup



## Alfaaz

*Question:* What would "World Cup" be called? (Also, kind of related to this.....What would "trophy" be called?)

Guess for Urdu: عالمی کوزہ ، ساغر A'almi kuzah, saaghar


----------



## BP.

_"3aalamii_ cup", simple!

Why's there need to literally translate?


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> _"3aalamii_ cup", simple!
> 
> Why's there need to literally translate?


 Actually as you say,  it is _"3aalamii_ cup" ....and it is even official!

However more exotic titles could be کوزہ \  جام عالمی \ جهانی _kuuza-e- / jaam-e- 3aalamii / jahaanii_.  We have such a poetic language!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Why's there need to literally translate?


Just for fun! nothing serious....


> exotic titles could be کوزہ \ جام عالمی \ جهانی _kuuza-e- / jaam-e- 3aalamii / jahaanii_. We have such a poetic language!


Thanks for the alternatives! I agree!




> What would "trophy" be called?


Apart from ٹرافی/ ٹروفی ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Talking about "exotic" or "poetic" titles...

finjaan-i-jahaan or simply jahaan-finjaan!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Talking about "exotic" or "poetic" titles...
> 
> finjaan-i-jahaan or simply jahaan-finjaan!



Thanks!


----------



## flyinfishjoe

BBC Hindi usesविश्व कप _vishva kap_​.


----------



## Alfaaz

> BBC Hindi usesविश्व कप _vishva kap_​.



Thanks for the reply! Is there an alternative for "kap"?


----------



## Sheikh_14

If we are to see the rest of the world as an example which doesn't simply resort to adopting the English term present than here are the following. They do comply in line with the recommendations made by the mahireen of this forum but nevertheless do add some spice to the debate even if they don't compare to QP's Finjaan e Jahaan hahaha. 

Arabic:
Kas al A'lam= Alam is a recognised Urdu word for World amongst other things such as one's state. Whilst Platts does recognise Kas too. A کاس _kās_ (prob. fr. the Pers. _kās_, cf. _kāsa_), s.m. A cup, a  goblet, a bowl
Bearing this in mind I doubt that the same term would be at all wrong in Urdu as well accounting the tendency to veer to ul instead of Al but that is not universal and both forms are acceptable in Urdu.

Farsi:

Jaam e Jahaan- Very much Urdu friendly.

Turkish:
Dunya kupası= This funnily enough uses the word Dunya which Urdu uses frequently for World but usually omits when it is referring to something worldly unless it is fashioned as Dunyawi. Nevertheless prefixing Dunya to any Urdu alternative is not a bad idea. It could also be morphed into Dunyawi. 

Dunya purveys us with further options. Hence we have far more to play with than other languages do hence, it is a shame that we don't  put it to better use. If anyone would like to further concoct with Dunya thereabouts than please do and may your innovation be appreciated  

Shukria Janaab e Haziraa.


----------



## littlepond

"vishwa cup" is a very commonly employed wording for "world cup", Alfaaz jii. No one has bothered to translate "cup" and "trophy" into Hindi in the context of games.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for contributing Sheikh_14 and littlepond.


----------



## Sheikh_14

While we're at it could someone propose a universal word for trophy we could potentially use for Cup in Urdu? Present alternatives in influential languages can be consulted and would in fact be welcomed.


----------



## HZKhan

_3aalamii Jaam/عالمی جام_ seems the best option to me.


----------



## marrish

I am surprised that _jaam_ didn't appear here yet before your submission. _jaam-e-jahaan_, what about this? Not  that any of them is to gain any currency ;-)


----------



## HZKhan

marrish said:


> I am surprised that _jaam_ didn't appear here yet before your submission. _jaam-e-jahaan_, what about this?



I have no particular problem with _jaam e jahaan_. But most Urdu publications already use 3aalami kap for the world cup, so just for the sake of keeping things simple, 3aalami jaam would be a better choice.


----------

